# Trip to central western QLD -- non-herps, pt3



## moloch05 (Oct 16, 2009)

This post includes photos of other animals and plants that I observed. It is spring in Australia and there were many flowers out even in the dry inland areas.


Red Kangaroo -- our largest kangaroo.













Brolga:












Flock Bronzewing: When the Europeans first reached the western grasslands, these birds were present in enormus flocks. Too much grazing and the introduction of exotics caused the decline of this bird. I was pleased to see such a large flock since before this, I only have encountered flocks of a dozen or so birds. These pigeons remind me so much of the African sandgrouse in flight.













Black-faced Woodswallows and Budgies:







Spinifex Pigeon:







C ockatiel Parrot:







Emu:







Australian Bustard:







Monstrous native roach that lived in clumps of spinifex:







Strange cricket or katydid that ran with its wings elevated when disturbed. It would not stop moving so was hard to photograph.








Flowers:

Australia has a number of species of Mulla Mullas. I really like these flowers from the dry interior:





















These purplish coloured hibiscus are also widely distributed in the interior:
















Grevilleas:












Others:






























































Regards,
David


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 16, 2009)

Must have been a top road trip you had, you got to see heaps of wildlife! Ripper pics.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 16, 2009)

Great photos David, especially the Flock Bronzewing pics.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2009)

wow great photos ... like the emu


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2009)

Just incase anyone was wondering Bustards are delicious!


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 17, 2009)

wow, awesome pics and animals


----------



## jordo (Oct 19, 2009)

We also saw a huge flock of literally thousands of flock bronzewings. I got my first brolgas on the way back as well.


----------



## Enlil (Nov 9, 2009)

If youu wish to identify your insect then you may want to go to this forum Australian Invertebrate Forum - Powered by vBulletin Australian Invertebrate forum.


----------

